

Stephen Fry and The Machine That Made Us (Gutenberg Printing Press) - danw
http://www.kottke.org/08/04/stephen-fry-and-the-machine-that-made-us

======
danw
Gutenberg moved to a startup hub, took VC and made something people want (and
kicked off the renaissance in the process)

